# Most bizarre/unusual game cam photo's



## Fishin' Soldier

I would love to see some great and bizarre game cam photo's out there. Just recently started using a game cam and want to see some awesome pics! Thanks


----------



## Bucksnort

Here's a couple. 1. I watched this spike lick the spinner plate for about 45 min. 2. Pic of a cow after I put cayenne pepper on the pile of corn.(j/k)


----------



## bohunk1

*BIZARRE*

here is some


----------



## TroutMaster76

*cool pics*

I dont know how the **** got in the varmit cage!


----------



## aneel

man those little theiven [email protected]#$%^&* !Cool pics


----------



## Trouthunter

*Here's A Few*

The only real weird game cam picture I have is one of a guy we call... TXPalecheeks.



TH


----------



## Randsims

here is my nightmare


----------



## Etexhunter

Nothing really unusual about these two pics, but I definitely do not want to see the critter in the second pic in person. Be my luck it'll burrow up under my deerblind... Ewww.


----------



## boom!

Randsims said:


> here is my nightmare


You need some carpet tack strips on those legs! LOL


----------



## skinnywater

bohunk1 said:


> here is some


third picture; what kind of bird is that??????????????


----------



## fisherfool

Cool pics.Those ***** need to go


----------



## Etexhunter

skinnywater said:


> third picture; what kind of bird is that??????????????


Was wondering the same thing ?? maybe a female peacock ???


----------



## Chase4556

Its an Emu.


edit: i really dont know how raccoons do what they do. There are like 5 hanging off the feeder in one guys pictures, and another guy has one that somehow got INSIDE a critter cage, what the heck? If I was only as smart as a racoon...right?


----------



## Bucksnort

I'm amazed at how fast the cuddeback shutter works. The last one is just weird.


----------



## catchysumfishy

aneel said:


> man those little theiven [email protected]#$%^&* !Cool pics


 Ya, they are standing in line at your protein feeder Lol!


----------



## buckhunter

You think the last one is wierd but zoomin on a deer taken a ***'s not. lol


----------



## Rusty S

buckhunter said:


> You think the last one is wierd but zoomin on a deer taken a ***'s not. lol


That is funny.:rotfl: rs


----------



## Fish Aholic

Funny pics of the *****

I cant stand ***** espcially one in the **** gard.lol Looks like he may get a surprise when the feeder goes off.


----------



## Robert10

Pig and a fox.....?


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

thats a nice pig and a giant fox. both should be ground checked immediately!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Awesome pics guys keep em' coming. The ***** are smart creatures. Even though all the corn stealers should die. Lets see some more!


----------



## Bucksnort

thought this rain looked pretty cool. Either that or the souls of deer gone by.


----------



## rangers57

skinnywater said:


> third picture; what kind of bird is that??????????????


 EMU, He keeps the goats company


----------



## 8pointsrbetter

That is an awsome picture with the rain falling.


----------



## Icetrey

Blue Water Breaux said:


> thats a nice pig and a giant fox. both should be ground checked immediately!


Flipp the words: GIANT pig and a NICE fox. And yes, ground check immediately


----------



## grandpa cracker

Good pics to all. Can`t wait for Oyster Cracker ( pride and joy Grandson ) to see them.
OC `s first words are always " Grandpa, let`s get on 2Cool".


----------



## TroutMaster76

*classic*

love this one!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Wow the **** on pigs back! Awesome! Thats the pics I am looking for.


----------



## activescrape

Here's a brokeleg buck and a acrobatic boar.


----------



## Fat Boy

I think he learned this from the *****


----------



## VannoySkiff

Cool pics, those ***** sure know how to get into everything.


----------



## reddrum

This **** was apparently marking the corn pile as his own


----------



## Sean Hoffmann

These were all over the Inet at one time.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Some I stole from TooTall while checking his cam at the "Tods Bar and Grill" blind


----------



## Haute Pursuit

A couple more...

1. It's ladies night at Tod's Bar and Grill, Back dat *** up!

2. Ladies night must have left a bad taste in the dogs mouth or he licked Tod and is trying to get rid of the taste


----------



## Too Tall

Haute Pursuit said:


> Some I stole from TooTall while checking his cam at the "Tods Bar and Grill" blind


Sweet. Can't wait to see the rest of them



Haute Pursuit said:


> A couple more...
> 
> 1. It's ladies night at Tod's Bar and Grill, Back dat *** up!
> 
> 2. Ladies night must have left a bad taste in the dogs mouth or he licked Tod and is trying to get rid of the taste


I asked you to keep your girlfriends over by your blind.


----------



## catchysumfishy

Too Tall said:


> Sweet. Can't wait to see the rest of them
> 
> I asked you to keep your girlfriends over by your blind.


Don't be feudin guy's , looks like there is plenty for both of y'all


----------



## Too Tall

Thats almost funny.


----------



## bohunk1

skinnywater said:


> third picture; what kind of bird is that??????????????


 Yea EMU, he hang around. He will even stick his head in the blind windows and scare the H%&* out of you. Sorry so late to reply, work this time of year is out of this world. l8r


----------



## t-tung

reddrum said:


> This **** was apparently marking the corn pile as his own


i think you're feeder is going off for too long... lol that javelina looks like he's looking for the prize in the bottom of a CrackerJack box.


----------



## State_Vet

Haute Pursuit said:


> A couple more...
> 
> 1. It's ladies night at Tod's Bar and Grill, Back dat *** up!
> 
> 2. Ladies night must have left a bad taste in the dogs mouth or he licked Tod and is trying to get rid of the taste


That's a mighty purty goat there on the far right......Ah...got any openings on your lease?:biggrin:


----------



## slippinaround

I've only had a game camera for a couple of months, but here's a few to share although not bizarre:

caught this sow with little piglets last week:





and here's a bobcat


----------



## Soapeddler

A re-tread, but still a classic, IMHO.


----------



## michaelbaranowski

I want to knwo where I get my emu permit.


----------



## seattleman1969

catchysumfishy said:


> Don't be feudin guy's , looks like there is plenty for both of y'all


Bring's to mind an old joke....

Texas - where men are men and sheep are scared....

Montana - Where men are men and sheep are used to it!


----------



## catchysumfishy

slippinaround said:


> I've only had a game camera for a couple of months, but here's a few to share although not bizarre:
> 
> caught this sow with little piglets last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a bobcat


Aw, what cute lil piggies "Pa yow" LOL

Looks like thuh Kitty Kitty is huntin the lil piggy piggy!


----------



## texas8point

Not bizarre, but amazing to me !


----------



## llred

were those some illegals?


----------



## jmack

llred said:


> were those some illegals?


Yep and people get many pics of them all the time.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

llred said:


> were those some illegals?


South Texas fire brigade...


----------



## sfp2210

*Texas black bears*

taken south of Sanderson, Tx in November with stealth cam. First bear is a female, second a boar.


----------



## Freshwaterman

We saw some bear tracks on our lease Northeast of Comstock. Must be moving in for Mexico out of the relative large population of black bears that range in the Sierra Madre Occidental Mountains.


----------



## llred

I bet they could tear up that protein feeder quick.


----------



## kingfisher_105

And we wonder why TX has so many pigs????


----------



## Lat22

llred said:


> were those some illegals?


Yeah. That was off of my camera. I put a camera back at that spot this year. We'll see what I get. Here's a more recent one from a camera in a different pasture.


----------



## Bill C

Those look like some big bears.


----------



## wet dreams

Ok I have no idea what this is...HELP...all pics from same loco, cam was not moved, could it be a snake that glows in IR lite or what...WW


----------



## wet dreams

Failed to enclose this pic in previous post, this was taken a few min before the pic in question..WW


----------



## General CoolBro

Super squirrel and fox play


----------



## Bucksnort

wet dreams said:


> Ok I have no idea what this is...HELP...all pics from same loco, cam was not moved, could it be a snake that glows in IR lite or what...WW


E.Texas nightcrawler


----------



## goodbull76

*And the winner is?*

How about this for population control?


----------



## speckledredfish

Thats a good pic


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

:ac550:


----------



## Ahill

*** ?


----------



## wet dreams

Bucksnort said:


> E.Texas nightcrawler


Could be but it looks well fed, I'm about to lv to go fertilize n feed and will check the spot where ?? was at. I've tried to zoom in on several pics including the one ?? is in and still flabergasted. I'm calling it a phenomenon...WW


----------



## Texan

This one probably deserves it's own "Caption This" thread, lol!


----------



## Tiny

What's he doing??? Carrying his lunch around in a bag???

Can ya do a close up????


----------



## idletime

1. At little coyote loving. 

2. A pic of the neighbor deciding it was easier to cut through the property than follow his easement around.


----------



## shanegair

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN, ***???????


----------



## 1hunglower

Ate Up is that Saskwatch?


----------



## El Cazador

idletime said:


> 1. At little coyote loving...


Doggy style???


----------



## bohunk1

goodbull76 said:


> How about this for population control?


 I want to see the next two frames, I think that would be neat.


----------



## br549




----------



## Enviroman

*Dinner and a date!*

Got this one off the I-Net!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

Buddy sent it to me. He says it's a baby Bigfoot or something stupid like that. Just looks like an escaped chimp to me.


----------



## bzrk180

br549 said:


>


OK....EEEEWWWWWWWWWWW!!


----------



## KylesKenner2

Where was the pic of the cat fixing to get dinner taken at?


----------



## Shoal Time

*Repost but good*

Creepy,...


----------



## catchysumfishy

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Buddy sent it to me. He says it's a baby Bigfoot or something stupid like that. Just looks like an escaped chimp to me.


Obamas brutha!


----------



## KimbleCountyHunter

I like this little guy...:cheers:


----------



## bobbyoshay

probably have seen this before but one of my favorite pics from a game cam! dont know where it came from but sent to me via email!


----------



## huntinguy

That picture of the snake is pretty cool. I guess everyone gets pics of deer and ***** together..........anybody ever get a beaver thrown in the mix?


----------



## seattleman1969

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Buddy sent it to me. He says it's a baby Bigfoot or something stupid like that. Just looks like an escaped chimp to me.


Probably a really skinny bear in the spring after coming out of hibernation.


----------



## HarryK

I just posted this pic on the TTMB Thread about "Calling in Gay", but I think it might be more at home here on this thread. Someone sent to me via email today. Do you think they called in sick today? notationon subject line was "Quit shooting does!!"...sad day on the lease when your doe population shrinks to this level..lol!


----------



## MAROON

practicing up for rut?


----------



## Bucksnort

:texasflag


----------



## stxwaterfowler

Shoal Time said:


> Creepy,...


MAN I WOULDNT HUNT THERE. THATS A TRIP


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Those front bucks are just taking it....They look as they like it. No fight put up...


----------



## texas8point

Birds of a feather "get the flock out" together


----------



## Birdnest Billy

br549 said:


>


Thats a good indication there's a flat rock under your camera.:slimer:


----------



## Bucksnort

Birdnest Billy said:


> Thats a good indication there's a flat rock under your camera.:slimer:


 Never seen a close up of that. kinda nasty


----------



## jdsuperbee

Thank you! This is the funniest post I've seen in months!


----------



## huntmaster58

*deer*

here you go.


----------



## dbarham

Enviroman said:


> Got this one off the I-Net!


 makin bacon:headknock


----------



## activescrape

Here's a couple of interesting ones.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

*no --- but...*



huntinguy said:


> That picture of the snake is pretty cool. I guess everyone gets pics of deer and ***** together..........anybody ever get a beaver thrown in the mix?


:smile:

No beaver shots - Uhhh...:tongue: that I can show here. But I have known a few 'prickly' critters.

This is the 'after' shot when a boar decided he could roust a porcupine from the corn. :rotfl: He changed his tune quick.


----------



## redlegg

All of these came to me via the internet.

Awesome bow shot

3 Pics of a bobcat taking a deer out

The bat is just plain cool


Yote and the cat sharing a meal


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

This was taken at a friend's ranch on a levee between some flooded timber and a pond.


----------



## Muddskipper

meow......


----------



## llred

Those cats give me the chills.


----------



## Mellow Jr.

Shoal Time said:


> Creepy,...


lol


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

*WOW*



Muddskipper said:


> meow......


How I would love to send a slug through two of those lungs. What an awesome mount that would make.

Glad I started this thread it is a great one!


----------



## huntmaster58

*pict*

here is another


----------



## hog

awsome thread!!

Hog


----------



## playinhooky

Emu


----------



## bzrk180

huntmaster58 said:


> here is another


Man, I would have to letthat guyhave free reighn on my lease....He looks like he has endured enough huh?!


----------



## huntinguy

Here's another heron, and one you guys in Texas probably don't usually see.......a buck in a flooded woodpatch.


----------



## willydavenport

Hey huntinguy, what is that stuff the deer is standing in? It looks sort of familiar but it's been a LONG time since I've seen it. Thanks!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Hunting guy that is a nice buck there..


----------



## huntinguy

You might be amazed at some of the places those deer will lay up in. Man they are adaptable.


----------



## sea ray

this is a great thread, reminds me of b4 game camera days when we had to grease the feeder legs to keep the ***** out, bet that would be a funny video to see


----------



## big O

scared to close


----------

